# Etisalat/connection question



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I have moved in to a new apartment. Got eLife installed. The decoder gets a network cable from the wall socket. My desktop is in my bedroom, tried to connect it to the network socket in the wall but it doesn't pick a network, so I figured out the Etisalat router is not connected to the corresponding port.

Now the problem all these connections are in a box that's closed with a key, I called Etisalat and asked if they can connect an extra port, they said they are not allowed to do so, and that I can only get 1 connection through cable (that's the one going to the decoder) and remaining connections only via WiFi.

This is very absurd, is this how it works over here or the guy I talked to is clueless ? since he kept me a long time on hold.

I am currently connecting via a WiFi USB dongle, which is only giving me half of my line's speed.

Please help if you have similar experience.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If you have any ceiling hatches look in there for any routers/switches as thats where mine is and I connected the points I wanted.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You probably had the option to have extra sockets activated at installation but missed it. 

Try asking them how much they charge for extra dockets to be activated and you may well get s different response.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

It's not in the ceiling, it's in a box in the wall, the box has a key.

Indeed, I wasn't present during installation. So it's doable not like the guy over the phone has told me ?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought you meant that it was in a box like in a main comms room.....

Just smash it open :lol:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You should have the key, or your landlord should. It's very easy for them to come and just turn new ports on. I've always done that. You can actually just do it yourself. If the port has a number written on it, you just activate the corresponding switch in the box - DU technicians told me how to do that.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I just got it to work now, called the technician who installed eLife, he told me just use anything to open it, which I did, and got a network cable and kept trying all ports until voila it was working (since the wall sockets didn't have numbers on them).

I knew that was the solution, but was hesitant as if that would cause me problems with Etisalat or not, new to Dubai and many things are prohibited already


----------

